# What Season Pass should I get this year? (Tahoe)



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*the wood....*

my personal favorite is always kirkwood for the snow quality and terrain... i'm not a huge park fan, not that they don't have one, but i tend to prioritize the pow vs the pipe... it's a little out of the way but worth it imo b/c of the short lift lines, top to bottom vertical (less traversing than a lot of skier mtns), access to backcountry, and the most inches of snow usually.... 

aside from squaw, the terrain and snow is pretty much the best in tahoe... and their passes are much more affordable... for a deal on an unlimited pass, check out my site: Kirkwood on the Cheap

happy riding!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^

Agreed.

The best snow you can get is at Squaw or Kirkwood. Mammoth is overcrowded with people from SoCal and Heavenly is good, but the first two options are better. If you do choose Squaw then we can catch a few runs together. 

But it's Tahoe, so it's ALL good.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm actually against buying a season pass for any of the resorts in tahoe. Because they're all so close to each other, me and my friends hit up various ones on various weekends... so it doesn't make sense for me to buy a season pass for a resort...

But Kirkwood is hands down the BEST resort. Plus it's so out of the way, not many people go there compared to say, northstar or heavenly...


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

say chi sin lo said:


> I'm actually against buying a season pass for any of the resorts in tahoe. Because they're all so close to each other, me and my friends hit up various ones on various weekends... so it doesn't make sense for me to buy a season pass for a resort...
> 
> But Kirkwood is hands down the BEST resort. Plus it's so out of the way, not many people go there compared to say, northstar or heavenly...


Perhaps it's okay for you seeing as you go on weekends and you like variety, and that's great. But lift tickets are like leeches sucking the money out of wallets. Season passes are the way to go if you want to save money and you go often.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

you can get a kirkwood for 199 for sick terrain and a boreal for 199 for some fun park and night time fun 


The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

^ you should qualify that. where do you see a kirkwood pass for $199?

the regular (7 days with blackout days) '7wood' pass is $429 for an adult. the adult '6wood' pass is $289.

so a kirkwood pass works out to $0.18 per acre. you could save yourself $60 and get better value for money with a heavenly pass which works out to $0.08 per acre 

alasdair

(full disclosure: i work at heavenly)


----------



## eug3fo (Sep 30, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> ^ you should qualify that. where do you see a kirkwood pass for $199?
> 
> the regular (7 days with blackout days) '7wood' pass is $429 for an adult. the adult '6wood' pass is $289.
> 
> ...


I think im just going to go with Heavenly. I went there opening weekend but it was closed on sunday so had to go Northstar instead. Probably pick up my season pass next time im at Heavenly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

^ if you do decide to buy a heavenly pass, get it soon as the price goes up in 18 days...

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

say chi sin lo said:


> I'm actually against buying a season pass for any of the resorts in tahoe. Because they're all so close to each other, me and my friends hit up various ones on various weekends... so it doesn't make sense for me to buy a season pass for a resort...
> 
> But Kirkwood is hands down the BEST resort. Plus it's so out of the way, not many people go there compared to say, northstar or heavenly...


I'm pretty sure that Kirkwood is closer to the bay area than either Northstar or Heavenly. 
But yes, Kirkwood is hands down one of my favorite places to ride.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Kirkwood is not closer to the bay, as matter of fact, it's the furthest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

say chi sin lo said:


> Kirkwood is not closer to the bay, as matter of fact, it's the furthest.


I apologize. It's closer to the south bay. 680 gets there faster.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

say chi sin lo said:


> Kirkwood is not closer to the bay, as matter of fact, it's the furthest.


that's not entirely accurate.

certainly, if you leave san francisco on 80, then take 50 to south lake tahoe then take 89 out to kirkwood, you're looking at a total distance of about 230 miles.

however, if you go 'the back way' to kirkwood via ca12 and ca88, kirkwood is about 180 miles from san francisco which is about 10 miles *closer* than, say, heavenly.

that said, given the roads, even though one route is about 50 miles shorter than the other, they're probably not that far apart in terms of travel time.

alasdair


----------

